# PC aufrüsten?



## omexlu26 (7. September 2016)

*PC aufrüsten?*

Hi,

Ich bin vor kurzem wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen wieder am PC zu spielen, jedoch ist mir aufgefallen dass die Hardware die ich mir vor 2 Jahren gekauft hab nicht mehr so brilliant zu seien scheint wie ich mir das erhofft habe, leider kann ich die Spiele meistens nur auf Mittel spielen und der Lüfter der Graka und CPU drehen dann schon ganz schön hoch 

Desweiteren bin ich gelegenheitsstreamer und irgendwie reicht denk ich die Leistung nicht ganz aus um während dem spielen auch noch zu streamen (720p) = ist das überhaupt Sinnvoll streamen und playern von einem PC?

*Hier ist mein aktuelles Setup:
Grafikkarte:* XFX 2GB D5 X R7 260X R
*CPU-Lüfter:* Alpenföhn "Brocken Eco"
*Netzteil:* Tt London 550W ATX23
*RAM: *D316GB 1600-9 BX Sport K2 CRU
*CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 3400 1150 BOX
*Mainboard:* GiBy GA-H97-D3H H97 RG SA
*SSD:* SSD 256GB 330/550 MX100 SA3 CRU 

Was könnte ich hier Sinnvoll aufrüsten, von der GRAKA sollte es nichts zu teueres sein aber wäre schon geil wenn ich die Spiele fast auf Max spielen könnte.

Wäre euch sehr dankbar für Hilfe was man hier aufrüsten sollte 

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2016)

Also, die Grafikkarte war auch damals schon ABSOLUTE Einsteigerklasse, die ist der klar Schwachpunkt Der Rest ist wiederum top, da brauchst du nix zu ändern. Insofern die Frage: was wolltest du denn insgesamt ausgeben? Das kann halt komplett in die Graka gehen, was du vlt gar nicht erwartet hast  

Und was für ein Gehäuse hast du, bzw. wie viele Lüfter sind da drin und wo genau?


----------



## omexlu26 (7. September 2016)

Hi,

Danke für die rasche Antwort, hätte jetzt nicht gedacht dass das restliche setup noch so "gut" ist 

Gehäuse habe ich das folgende:
https://www.alternate.de/MS-TECH/X3-Crow¹-Big-Tower-Gehäuse/html/product/983977?

Alle Lüfter die da drin sind sind angeschlossen (front).

Was würdet ihr denn als Grafikkarte empfehlen wo ich dann ziemlich auf "ultra" zocken kann? (denke mal so max 250-300 EUR), und natürlich sollte die Graka dann noch 1-2 Jahre was taugen.

Ist das andere Setup denn wirklich noch gut genug?

PS. Wenn jmd erfahrung mit streamen hat ist es eigentlich gut zocken und streamen auf gleichem Rechner?
Ich habe zwar kein Rückler im Spiel aber an und zu im Stream (und ja ich hab 50Mbits-UP das reicht locker für 1080p stream)

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2016)

omexlu26 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Danke für die rasche Antwort, hätte jetzt nicht gedacht dass das restliche setup noch so "gut" ist
> 
> ...


 aber hinten ist auch ein Lüfter, oder?


Zu Grafikkarte: da bietet sich eine AMD RX 480 oder Nvidia GTX 1060 an. Die gibt es ab 260 Euro, die AMD hat 8GB RAM, die Nvidia nur 6GB, ist dafür aber nen Tick schneller (aber maximal 5% ) und braucht noch weniger Strom, wobei die RX 480 auch schon ganz gut ist, wenn man die mit älteren gleichstarken oder stärkeren Karten vergleicht. Was du aber auch machen kannst ist, wenn das Dir zu teuer wird, eine AMD RX 470 zu nehmen. Eine mit 4GB kostet 210 Euro, Zb diese hier XFX Radeon RX 470 RS Black Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  die ist ca 30-40% schneller als eine Nvidia GTX 960, die mit 4Gb auch schon 190€ kostet. Und die RX 480 ist auch nur um die 10-15% schneller, d.h. ein großer Unterschied ist da nicht vorhanden, so dass eine RX 470 auch eine gute Wahl ist, wenn du keine RX 480 oder GTX 1060 zu einem angemessenen Preis bekommst (bei beiden kann es wg. Lieferengpässen vorkommen, dass du erst was ab mind. 280€ findest). Zwei RX 470 mit 8GB gibt es auch, diese hier MSI Radeon RX 470 Gaming X 8G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   wäre die günstigere. 

Hier wäre eine nicht so teure RX 480 XFX Radeon RX 480 RS, 8GB GDDR5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder auch hier XFX Radeon RX 480 GTR Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  der Rest unter 300€ ist nicht lieferbar oder aber die nicht so empfehlenswerte Version im AMD-Design mit nur einem Lüfter oder aber die 4GB-Version, die ich auch nicht nehmen würde.

Und wenn es eine GTX 1060 werden soll: zB die Gainward GeForce GTX 1060 6GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1060 6GB WindForce OC 6G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder MSI GeForce GTX 1060 6GB 6GT OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Und wegen Streaming: WENN, dann müsstest du direkt einen Core i7-4790K für 340€ nehmen und hoffen, dass der Mehrtakt was bringt (der hat 15% mehr Takt) ODER direkt einen sauteuren Core i7 für den Sockel 2011-3 für nicht unter 390€ nehmen, bei dem du auch ein neues Board für mind 190€ sowie neues DDR4-RAM brauchst.

Was du mal in Erfahrung bringen könntest bei anderen Streamern ist, ob vlt 32 statt 16 GB RAM was bringen - ich denke aber eher nein, außer du hast da noch viel an anderer Software nebenbei offen.


----------



## omexlu26 (7. September 2016)

Hi,

Danke für die Ausführliche Antwort 

Also von den Preisen passt das soweit, könnten also alle in Frage kommen, wenn du ich wärst, welche würdest du dann persönlich nehmen?

PS. Die eine die 8 anstatt 6 GB RAM hat ist das nicht besser wenn man noch mehr Luft nach oben hat?

Wegen Streamen, ja das etwas ärgerlich aber passt generell nur mit FaceRig als Gimick fängt es das ruckeln an.
Die Ram sind eigentlich nie ausgebraucht aber denke dass ich hier nochmals erweitere auf 32 GB RAM, hab hier ja noch 2 Slots frei.

PS. Du denkst also was das reine Gamen betrifft brauch ich an der restlichen Hardware nichts zu ändern?

EDIT: Am gehäuse hinten ist auch noch ein Lüfter der Natürlich auch noch angeschlossen ist 

EDIT2: Wird das Netzteil dann noch reichen? 

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2016)

omexlu26 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Danke für die Ausführliche Antwort
> 
> Also von den Preisen passt das soweit, könnten also alle in Frage kommen, wenn du ich wärst, welche würdest du dann persönlich nehmen?


 schwer zu sagen... die RX 470 hat das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, aber mit der RX 480 oder GTX 1060 hast du halt ein wenig länger ausgesorgt. Wenn 50€ mehr nicht sehr schmerzhaft sind, würde ich eine RX 480 oder GTX 1060 bevorzugen



> PS. Die eine die 8 anstatt 6 GB RAM hat ist das nicht besser wenn man noch mehr Luft nach oben hat?


 theoretisch ja, die Frage ist aber, ob in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren schon Games kommen, wo man wirklich mehr als 6Gb zwingend braucht. Wenn du nur in FullHD oder vlt auch WQHD spielst, dann müsste es an sich auch in 2 Jahren noch völlig reichen selbst für hohe Details - da muss man dann nur ggf. die Texturenqualität eine Stufe niedriger stellen, oder die Sichtweite, was dann aber halt trotzdem so gut aussieht wie ein aktuelles grafisch gutes Game auf "Ultra". 



Zum Streamen: da bricht halt immer die Leistung etwas ein, bei Dir liegt das sicher an der Grafikkarte. Ich denke nicht, dass eine andere CPU oder so wirklich nötig ist. Etliche Streamer haben nen Core i7-4770 oder ähnlich, und das ist quasi die gleiche Klasse wie Dein Xeon, und die streamen auch problemlos - die verwenden aber halt mindestens eine AMD R9 290 oder GTX 780, um mal die Karten zu nennen, die es vor 2 Jahren gab. Aber wenn du ohne Streamen zB 40 FPS hast, was noch nicht ruckelt, wirst Du mit Streamen eher nur 25-30 haben, was dann ruckelig sein kann.

Was man auch machen könne wäre eine Streaming-Box zu nehmen, zB von Elgato. Die schließt du zwischen PC und Monitor an, und per USB an einen PC oder Laptop, mit dem Du aufnimmst. Wenn es der gleiche PC ist, mit dem du spielst, bin ich aber nicht sicher, ob es nicht trotzdem Leistung frisst. Aber wenn du nen Laptop hast, könntest du mit dem aufnehmen und streamen. Aber ich würde erstmal nur die Graka wechseln und es einfach mal probieren. 

und für Gaming allgemein würde ich selbst bei jemandem, der 1500€ Budget hat, den Xeon als Tipp nennen. Ein Core i7-4790K oder 6700k hat zwar deutlich mehr Takt, aber in Games bringt das bisher nur ganz wenig mehr Leistung bis auf ganz wenige Games, die SEHR vom Takt abhängen. Und selbst die CPUs für 400, 500 oder gar 1000€ sind in Spielen nicht oder nur wenig besser, denn die haben relativ wenig Takt, aber viele Kerne (mindestens sechs) und sind nur deswegen so teuer. Die Zusatzkerne bringen in Games aber fast nix.


----------



## omexlu26 (7. September 2016)

Hi,

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Antwort 

RX 480 sollte passen, welche sollte ich hier den nehmen? (bei der hab ich dann noch bissl Luft nach oben mit dem RAM). Denke mit der sollte ich auf "Ulta" zocken können 

*Hab noch folgende Fragen:*
- Von der länge sollte die auch reinpassen, oder?
- Netzteil reicht aus oder?

Denke dann sollte es auch mit dem Streamen einigermassen passen 

*PS. Bräuchte auch einen neuen Bilderschirm (LED ca. 24 zoll) kannst du da was empfehlen?*


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2016)

omexlu26 schrieb:


> *Hab noch folgende Fragen:*
> - Von der länge sollte die auch reinpassen, oder?


 das ist ein Riesending, das sollte keine Probleme geben. Ich finde zwar keine genauen Daten, aber das ist ja ein Gehäuse für XL-Mainboards, und man kann einen Teil des Festplattenkäfigs auch rausnehmen für SEHR lange Grafikkarten - damit ist vermutlich eine Karte mit weit mehr als 28cm gemeint. Hier in dem Test Test / Testbericht: MS-Tech X4 Crow² - Hardbloxx  steht was von über 30cm, erst dann müsste man den Käfigteil entfernen.  Die längere der beiden RX 480 von XFX, die GTR, ist 28cm lang. 



> - Netzteil reicht aus oder?


 von der Leistung her reicht es dicke, das einzig nicht so gute ist, dass du da nur eine 12V-Leitung hast - das KANN unter Umständen dann zu einem Problem führen, wenn moderne Komponenten Strom anfordern. Aber einfach probieren: wenn der PC läuft, dann läuft er. Und es sollte an sich kein Problem sein, auch wenn ein anderes Netzteil "besser" wäre. Das Netzteil könnte auch Grafikkarten mit 2x 8Pin versorgen, die RX 480 braucht nur 1x 8Pin, verbraucht bei Maximallast vielleicht 150-160W. Und die Intel-CPUs Sockel 1150 brauchen mit Laufwerken und allem drum und dran bei voller Last vlt 120W. 




> *PS. Bräuchte auch einen neuen Bilderschirm (LED ca. 24 zoll) kannst du da was empfehlen?*


 Kommt auf den Preis an   wenn er günstig sein soll, dann wäre aktuell ein iiyama oder benq mit TN-Panel meistens eine gute Wahl für 140-180€. zB https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00G353C1U


----------



## omexlu26 (7. September 2016)

Danke werde mich die Tage mal umschauen und bei Fragen noch mal hier nachfragen 
Generell sollte so dann alles klappen 

Welche von den vielen RX 480 soll ich nehmen? mhh


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2016)

omexlu26 schrieb:


> Danke werde mich die Tage mal umschauen und bei Fragen noch mal hier nachfragen
> Generell sollte so dann alles klappen
> 
> Welche von den vielen RX 480 soll ich nehmen? mhh


 naja, viele lieferbare bis 300€ mit 8GB und 2-3 Lüftern gibt es ja nicht     die mit nur einem Lüfter sind halt lauter.


----------



## omexlu26 (7. September 2016)

Die?:

https://www.alternate.de/XFX/Radeon-RX-480-GTR-Grafikkarte/html/product/1292106


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2016)

omexlu26 schrieb:


> Die?:
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/XFX/Radeon-RX-480-GTR-Grafikkarte/html/product/1292106


  die hatte ich ja auch verlinkt, die kannst du nehmen. Kurz am Rande: du hast beim Monitor aber hoffentlich nicht nur VGA, oder?


----------



## omexlu26 (7. September 2016)

Ja perfekt danke 

Glaube der aktuelle Monitor hat nur VGA kabel aber brauch ja einen neuen den ich zum zocken nehmen und den alten als erweiterter desktop sollte funzen oder?


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2016)

omexlu26 schrieb:


> Ja perfekt danke
> 
> Glaube der aktuelle Monitor hat nur VGA kabel aber brauch ja einen neuen den ich zum zocken nehmen und den alten als erweiterter desktop sollte funzen oder?


 die modernen Grafikkarten haben gar kein VGA mehr, die neueste und gleichzeitig stärkste Karte, die das noch bietet, wäre eine GTX 750 Ti. Da müsstest du schauen, ob dass per Adapter an DVI vielleicht klappt - das weiß ich leider nicht...


----------



## omexlu26 (12. September 2016)

Hi,

Hab langsam die Kohle zusammen für die Karte, aber was ich mich jetzt hier frage wo ist der unterschied zwischen den beiden? :/

https://www.alternate.de/XFX/Radeon-RX-480-RS-Grafikkarte/html/product/1295810?event=search
https://www.alternate.de/XFX/Radeon-RX-480-GTR-Grafikkarte/html/product/1292106?event=search

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2016)

Die unterscheiden sich nur beim Kühler/Lüfter. Ich weiß nicht, welche dabei dann "besser" ist, aber ich GLAUB die GTR. Die ist länger, d.h. mehr Kühlerfläche, so dass die Kühlung besser sein MÜSSTE und die Lüfter bei gleicher Last etwas langsamer drehen brauchen


----------



## Exar-K (13. September 2016)

Vor ein paar Wochen hat meine eigene Recherche zu den 480ern ergeben, dass die RS nicht empfehlenswert ist.
Xfx hat hier Kosten eingespart beim Kühlkörper, den Lüftern und der Platine.
Ich würde empfehlen die GTR zu nehmen, da die RS im Prinzip nicht besser ist als das Referenzdesign und eher die "Discountervariante" der 480er Customs.


----------

